# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  3o Atlas Challenge 2013 by Bodybuilding.gr (8 Δεκεμβρίου,ΟΑΚΑ)

## Muscleboss

*3o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr*

_Το "δυνατότερο" event για 3η συνεχόμενη χρονιά!
_





Για 3η συνεχόμενη χρονιά θα πραγματοποιηθεί και φέτος ο διαγωνισμός δύναμης και powerlifting *Atlas Challenge από το Bodybuilding.gr*. Η ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής θα είναι στις *αρχές Δεκεμβρίου* (με πιθανότερες ημερομηνίες την 1 και 8 του μήνα).
Μετά από τη διπλή φιλοξενία του event στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, φέτος ο προγραμματισμένος χώρος διεξαγωγής είναι το *Προπονητήριο Άρσης Βαρών στο ΟΑΚΑ*, μιας και η μεγάλη προσέλευση αθλητών και θεατών έχει δημιουργήσει την ανάγκη για μεγαλύτερο χώρο. 

Ακόμη θα υπάρξουν κάποιες αλλαγές με σημαντικότερες την προσθήκη της κίνησης Άρση Θανάτου (Deadlift) και την βαθμολόγηση της κατηγορίας επαναλήψεων στο σύνολο των κινήσεων.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:


*
POWER-REPS*

Ο κάθε διαγωνιζόμενος θα πρέπει να συμμετέχει και στις* τρεις κινήσεις της κλάσης του.* 
Νικητής της κάθε κλάσης Power-Reps θα είναι ο διαγωνιζόμενος *με το μεγαλύτερο συνολικό άθροισμα επαναλήψεων των τριων κινήσεων.*

Ο διαχωρισμός αθλητών θα γίνει με βάση το βάρος τους:
_
Κατηγορίες βάρους Power-Reps (Κλάσεις)_

*Κλάση Εφήβων* *(έως 20 ετών)* *
Κλάση 1:* Έως 80 κιλά
*Κλάση 2:* Από 80 έως 90 κιλά
*Κλάση 3:* Από 90 έως 100 κιλά
*Κλάση 4 :* Ανω των 100 κιλών


_Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας:_

*Εφήβων**:*
Bench Press 70 κιλά
Squat 80 κιλά
Deadlifts 90 κιλά

*Κλάση 1:* 
Bench Press 90 κιλά
Squat 100 κιλά
Deadlifts 110 κιλά

*Κλάση 2:*
Bench Press 100 κιλά
Squat 110 κιλά
Deadlifts 120 κιλά

*Κλάση 3:* 
Bench Press 110 κιλά
Squat 120 κιλά
Deadlifts 130 κιλά

*Κλάση 4:*
Bench Press 120 κιλά
Squat 130 κιλά
Deadlifts 140 κιλά


*MAX-REP (Οpen)*

Εδώ θα υπάρχουν κατηγορίες Open (χωρίς διαχωρισμό βάρους) 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης (MAX-REP), με έναν νικητή ανά κατηγορία. 
*(Ο κάθε αθλητής θα μπορεί να λάβει μέρος μόνο σε μία κατηγορία που θα επιλέξει ή σε περισσότερες.)*

Θα υπάρξει ελάχιστο βάρος εκκίνησης στις μπάρες και κάθε αθλητής θα έχει συνολικά *3 προσπάθειες στην κάθε κίνηση.
*
*Bench Press:* 
Βάρος Έναρξης:130 κιλά

*Squat*
Βάρος Έναρξης:160 κιλά

*Deadlifts*
Βάρος Έναρξης:180 κιλά

Κύπελλα θα δοθούν στους νικητές των κατηγοριών, ενώ μετάλλια στις 2ες και 3ες θέσεις. Όπως κάθε χρόνο, οι συμμετέχοντες θα πάρουν δωρεάν το συλλεκτικό μπλουζάκι του αγώνα (προτεραιότητα στα μπλουζάκια θα έχουν όσοι δηλώσουν τη συμμετοχή τους πριν τη μέρα του αγώνα). Ενδέχεται να υπάρξουν και κάποια δώρα για τα οποία θα ενημερώσουμε μέσα από αυτό το θέμα.

Οι κανόνες που ίσχυσαν στις προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις μας θα ισχύουν και αυτή τη φορά και φυσικά *η είσοδος θα είναι ελεύθερη.*

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

Ωραια, αλλα δεν θα υπαρχει ξεχωριστη κατηγορια για τους εφηβους οπως παντα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραια, αλλα δεν θα υπαρχει ξεχωριστη κατηγορια για τους εφηβους οπως παντα?


Oχι.
Οι εφηβοι θα διαγωνιστούν με τα κιλά τους ,περυσι ο εφηβος που κέρδισε ήταν 110 κιλα και έκανε 29 επαναλήψεις  αλλά και οι περισσότεροι ειχαν επιδόσεις που στέκονται καλά στις κατηγορίες τους.

----------


## procop

ωραια κινηση, και φετος θα ειναι και καλυτερα.

Πολυνεικε μια διευκρινηση, αν και ειναι καπως ξεκαθαρο, στις power reps στα προηγουμενα ειχες δυνατοτητα να επιλεξεις σε ποιο απο τα 3 θα παρεις μερος, φετος πρεπει να παρεις και στα 3? Το λεω καθως ατομα με παθολογικα προβληματα π.χ μεση, δεν θα μπορουν να παρουν και στα 3

----------


## κοτινος

procop αυτοι που θελουν να κανουν μονο σκουωτ η παγκο π.χ. θα λαβουν μερος στην κατηγορια max-rep απο οτι λεει εδω ο muscleboss

τι χωρητικοτητα εχει το προπονητηριο σε θεατες? , υπαρχουν και καθισματα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα Power Reps θα ειναι υποχρεωτική η συμμετοχή και στις τρεις κινήσεις.
Νικητής της κάθε κλάσης Power-Reps θα είναι ο διαγωνιζόμενος *με το μεγαλύτερο συνολικό άθροισμα επαναλήψεων των τριων κινήσεων.

*Ειναι μια επιλογή που μπορεί ενδεχομένως να αποκλείει την συμμετοχή καποιων αλλά αλλάζει το μοτίβο της διοργανωσης, κανωντας πιο ενδιαφέρον, περισσότερο συναρπαστικό .
Βαζωντας και τις άρσεις θανάτου, θα έπρεπε να δημιουργηθουν πολλές κατηγορίες και ενδεχομένως με λίγους διαγωνιζομένους ανα κατηγορία.
Τα κιλά ειναι βατά, για καποιον που έχει στο πρόγραμμα του αυτές τις ασκήσεις,από την αλλη καθε χρόνο θα πρέπει να ανεβαινει ενα κλικ σε επίπεδο.

----------


## chro

> τι χωρητικοτητα εχει το προπονητηριο σε θεατες? , υπαρχουν και καθισματα?


 Είναι αρκετά μεγάλος χώρος, μία μεγάλη ορθογώνια αίθουσα,  με πολλά πλατώ και μπάρες ώστε να μπορέσουν να κάνουν το καλύτερο δυνατό ζέσταμα όλοι οι αθλητές. Δεν έχει καθίσματα, αλλά θα διαμορφωθεί ο χώρος.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

εκτος απροόπτου,θα τα πουμε εκει ... :02. Welcome:  καλη προετοιμασία σε οσους παρουν μερος

----------


## Polyneikos

> τι χωρητικοτητα εχει το προπονητηριο σε θεατες? , υπαρχουν και καθισματα?


Το προπονητήριο εχει περιμετρικά καποιους παγκους για καθησουν μερικά ατομα .Θα υπάρχει μέριμνα να προστεθουν και καποια καθίσματα.

2 φωτογραφίες, όταν πήγαμε με τον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο* να δούμε τον χώρο, ο οποίος παρεπιπτόντως μας βοήθησε στο μεγιστο με τις γνωριμίες του για να κλείσουμε τον χώρο...

----------


## Aurond

re paidia giati na bgalete tin katigoria efivon kai oxi na katebasete to orio ilikias? o persinos (efivos nikitis) itan sxedon 21 para kati mines.. mexri kai 18 xronon tha itan oti prepi, tha eixame tn dinatotita kai emis na antagonistoyme tous sinomilikous kai atoma tis katigorias mas.....
 prosopika proetimazome gia auton ton agona apo tin persini mou ita (eimai 18), apogoiteftika otan ida tis katigories kai den vrika tous efivous  :01. Neutral: 

**** Γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτηρες, είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.Mods Team ****

----------


## tolis93

φετος δν με βλεπω να παιρνω μερος.παρολο π ηθελα τραγικα πολυ και το τριτο μπλουζακι.γιατι εχω θεμα με τον ωμο  εδω και πολυ καιρο κ στο παγκο τα κιλα εχουν μεινει στασιμα.θα ερθω ομως.γιατι φερος θα μετρησει πολυ περισσοτερο σιγουρα.μενω κ διπλα  :01. Mr. Green:  οποιος μενει προς μελισσια μαρουσι περιοχη κ δν εχει πως να παει ας ερθει μαζι μου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## niksamaras

Δεν ξερετε τι χαρα πηρα οταν το διαβασα.  :08. Turtle:    Η σειρα που θα γινουν οι κινησεις στο Open θα ειναι οπως αναγραφονται, η οπως γινονται στους αγωνες powerlifting, καθισμα-παγκος-αρσεις? 


Εντιτ: Επισης να φανταστω οτι θα επιτρεπονται ta knee wraps,wrist wraps, αλλα οχι στραπς στις αρσεις??

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ωραια, αλλα δεν θα υπαρχει ξεχωριστη κατηγορια για τους εφηβους οπως παντα?


Αν υπάρξει σημαντικός αριθμός δηλώσεων θα γινει και η Εφήβων έως 20 ετών. Τα κιλά της Εφήβων θα είναι:

*Εφήβων:*Bench Press 70 κιλά
Squat 80 κιλά
Deadlifts 90 κιλά
Για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής επικοινωνήστε με τον Κώστα Polyneikos

----------


## Muscleboss

> Δεν ξερετε τι χαρα πηρα οταν το διαβασα.    Η σειρα που θα γινουν οι κινησεις στο Open θα ειναι οπως αναγραφονται, η οπως γινονται στους αγωνες powerlifting, καθισμα-παγκος-αρσεις? 
> 
> 
> Εντιτ: Επισης να φανταστω οτι θα επιτρεπονται ta knee wraps,wrist wraps, αλλα οχι στραπς στις αρσεις??


Θα γίνουν με τη σειρά που αναγράφονται και γίνονται παραδοσιακά στο Άτλας. Και σχετικά με τα wraps/straps θα είναι όπως το λές.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αν υπάρξει σημαντικός αριθμός δηλώσεων θα γινει και η Εφήβων έως 20 ετών. Τα κιλά της Εφήβων θα είναι:
> 
> *Εφήβων:*Bench Press 70 κιλά
> Squat 80 κιλά
> Deadlifts 90 κιλάΓια δηλώσεις συμμετοχής επικοινωνήστε με τον Κώστα Polyneikos


Ωραία Παναγιώτη, προσεθεσα την κατηγορία και στο αρχικό ποστ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οpen Category Deadlift

Φούντας Σπύρος 



*






*


Μητσιάδης Γιάννης 


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συρακόπουλος Πέτρος*







*Στρατάκης Γιάννης 
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βασίλης Φυσατίδης*







*
Γκόης Βαγγέλης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κουντούρης Μιχάλης 


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νίκος Σαμαράς 


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## muxik

Παιδια θα ανεβει βιντεο απο το 3ο Ατλας με ολες τις συμμετοχες?

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ανεβουν καποια βίντεο,την περίοδο των εορτών.Λόγω προσωπικού φορτου, μου ειναι δύσκολο να το κάνω νωρίτερα,δυστυχώς. 
Λίγο υπομονη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποια στιγμή σήμερα, αναμένεται το πρώτο βίντεο, με την κατηγορία Open Squat,με όλες τις συμμετοχες (ελπίζω ο καμεραμάν να τους τραβηξε όλους  :01. Razz: )
Θα ανέβουν όλες οι κατηγορίες,απλά θελει λίγη δουλεια, πιστεύω να το καταφέρω τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## niksamaras

> Καποια στιγμή σήμερα, αναμένεται το πρώτο βίντεο, με την κατηγορία Open Squat,με όλες τις συμμετοχες (ελπίζω ο καμεραμάν να τους τραβηξε όλους )
> Θα ανέβουν όλες οι κατηγορίες,απλά θελει λίγη δουλεια, πιστεύω να το καταφέρω τις επόμενες ημέρες.


Σουπερ ευχαριστουμε!!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δώσε πράμα στο λαό Κώστα και πάνω στο εορταστικό κλίμα μάλιστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dark

Στο επόμενο παιζει να προστεθούν κατηγορίες αναλογα με το σωματικό βαρος?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

----------

